# It's back!!



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

http://www.cervelo.com/en_us/video-documentaries/ :thumbsup:


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Frig, I love these videos. 
Thanks for the post.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

That was great, always well done - though a little dramatic at times (the music drives me up a wall). Glad to see Johnny Weltz back, that guy is the real deal.


----------

